
What upsets you about current note taking applications? - alidcastano
I&#x27;m prototyping what I&#x27;d envision a note-taking application to be and would love to open up the pool of ideas
======
theklr
Their flexibility. I'm using Wunderlist & bear currently, however, I wish
Wunderlist had better integration for note taking and I wish bear could do
task managment, but I wish both would support Markdown.

------
PaulHoule
The problem I have is too many applications, not that the applications are not
good enough.

To move the needle you need to address fragmentation.

